# What do you all use for fleas, ticks, heartworm?



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I may be needing to change Rocco's flea and tick medication. Right now, he is on Frontline Plus; but I think he is reacting to it.

What do you all use? And what does it control/kill?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I use Advantix II. I like it and have never seen flea/ticks on my dogs. They tolerate it well and I use it during the warm months. I copied this from their website:

K9 Advantix II is a monthly preventative for dogs that offers comprehensive protection against ticks, fleas, mosquitoes, biting flies and chewing lice. K9 Advantix II is a top veterinarian-recommended brand because it repels and kills all life stages of fleas (eggs, pupae, larvae, and adult fleas) and ticks (Deer ticks, American dog ticks, Brown dog ticks, and Lone Star ticks). K9 Advantix II kills 98-100 percent of fleas within 12 hours and continues working for one month to prevent infestations.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Angelina03 said:


> I may be needing to change Rocco's flea and tick medication. Right now, he is on Frontline Plus; but I think he is reacting to it.
> 
> What do you all use? And what does it control/kill?


I use Frontline for fleas & ticks (tried the natural route first, didn't work for us) and Interceptor for heartworms.

Sorry to hear your boy had a reaction...is he ok?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I do/did frontline plus and it worked great for us here in NC (not as many flea issues for us it was tick issues BIG TIME) however when I went to MI over the summer frontline FAILED.. talked to a few vets up there and they said they were seeing fleas developing an immunity to frontline basically. So we changed over to Advantix 2 and it worked fabulous.. shes still on it because of the pack we bought and I'll probably keep her on it and see how well it does over the summer for ticks.. if it doesn't work as well for ticks here I'll go back to frontline however the fact it actually repels instead of just killing after on them I do like better because she has come inside and a tick jumps off her and is crawling on the floor "shudder" and repels mosquitoes so a little extra heartworm preventative  For heartworm I use my vets generic version of heartguard believe its called iverheart or something like that (dont pay attention to that one sorry) however if I can't get out that way I swing by the vet on post and grab heartguard I'm not too picky on it look more at price.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Courtney said:


> I use Frontline for fleas & ticks (tried the natural route first, didn't work for us) and Interceptor for heartworms.
> 
> Sorry to hear your boy had a reaction...is he ok?


He's OK. He just has had itching for the last few days since I gave it to him. I hate to switch though because it really does work.

The vet once talked about a pill that works for fleas and heartworm, but not ticks. I forget the name. Anyone know?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he could be itching from the flea bites.



Angelina03 said:


> He's OK. He just has had itching for the last few days since I gave it to him. I hate to switch though because it really does work.


----------



## Brisco_dog (Jan 31, 2012)

both my dogs are on trifexis, it's only for heartworm & fleas, but works awesome! (once you get the dog to eat the nasty pill


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I only use Interceptor for heartworms. Nothing for fleas or ticks. I don't have a problem with either of those on Uschi.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I had been using Ivomec for heartworm prevention.
No flea/tick spot ons. I used a home made essential oil spray to repel when we had ticks. 
This past August, my dogs started scratching. In late December I finally found a flea(jumped on my when I was on the laptop(heat attracted it?)
Probably picked it up at training

So I ended up using revolution~started it Jan 3 on the cats and dogs. 
They are due for something soon, and I haven't seen a flea since, so I think I'll just chance it. If I do find them again, I'll probably do the Comfortis. I don't need to do HW prevention year round, and the Ivomec is so inexpensive, I'll continue to use that in the spring.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

interceptor for heartworm

Advantix for fleas/ticks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Interceptor /Heartguard here, but don't use anything for fleas since I havent had a flea on a dog in years, ticks, well nothing much works where I live.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Interceptor for heartworm; Vectra-3D for fleas and ticks.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

We also use Trifexis...put that lil pill in a blob of peanut butter...you're good to go.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Ivomec for heartworm.

Was using frontline plus but in our area fleas have developed an immunity to it. Advantage and Advantix don't seem to effective for us either.

Will try comfortis for fleas starting this spring. I hope it works for us. I'm dreading spring this year it's been such a huge battle with fleas since Frontline stopped working.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh my, so many choices... I do need something for Rocco, though because we have fleas and ticks and flies and mosquitos here (lots). When I first got him, he was teeming with fleas and ticks, poor thing. 

I guess I'll do some research to see what is best...
Thanks all.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

The vet gave us Trifexis, but I guess Tyde is growing so fast it's not working? He has fleas on him and is scratching and whimpering a lot the past few days. He's going to the vet today for his second shots, so I plan on bringing it up.

Is that normal or possible? For puppies to outgrow the flea meds they're on? I'm only guessing that is the problem, since when he started it he was 8lbs something, and now he's probably closer to 16lbs.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Advantage II is great! Kills live fleas, flea larvae and flea eggs. I tried everything else with no luck.

And I'll be using Interceptor for the upcoming season.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

Advantix II. We have a huge problem here in Maryland with ticks, especially the deer ticks that carry Lyme. Before using Advantix II we used Frontline and one of our dogs contracted Lyme Disease. Fortunately, she was treated quickly and appears to be fine. We have also tried the Vectra-3D from the Vet and did not find it as effective as the Advantix II. The vet exclusive Vectra product is so much more expensive as compared to the online deals for Advantix II.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's 6 years old. Got him last August. Using Interceptor for the heartworm; Vectra 3D for fleas & ticks.

So far, so good. 

Don't know if this makes a difference or not, but I don't give the Interceptor and the Vectra 3D at the same time. I give the Interceptor in the morning, and the Vectra 3D at night. Didn't want to bombard Joey with too much at once.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Advantix II has stopped working for our ticks.  I just put Preventic collars on the dogs so hopefully that works. As long as I don't see any fleas I won't use a topical, just the collars. 

I use Tri-heart (generic heartguard) for heart worms. I get it at the vet for $40 for six months.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

I was completely off when I first posted.

Tyde is too young for Trifexis... my vet doesn't/can't sell it in monthly doses so we have to wait till he's done growing at such a rapid rate to use it.

Right now he's on Comfortis and Interceptor.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Frontline has stopped working for our ticks also. I got Rocco a Preventic collar and it seems to be working now (it wasn't at first either). Anyhow, I'm going to switch to Advantix (I think), or another because he scratches for days after getting the Frontline. For heartworms, he is taking one that he vet suggested. I'm not sure the name right now; but he takes that once a month as well.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Where do you guys buy the interceptor? I want to try this instead of Heartguard.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am not sure interceptor is back in production yet. The plant was shut down for some repairs due to GMP issues.

I asked about this on a SAR forum and a lot of folks are using neem oil, and diatomaceous earth[in another thread Carmspack pointed to an article with yarrow as well] ... with the neem oil they mix with a little castile soap and spray on ........you can search for my posts and fild the tick thread. [I dont have time right now]


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

I get mine from my Vet's office.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Where do you guys buy the interceptor? I want to try this instead of Heartguard.


Rockwall County vet had it when I was there last week.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Woot!! I jut called my Vet's office, they have it and will have it ready for me on Saturday!


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I use heartguard for heartworms and comfortis for fleas. She has
Done well on it and we have no fleas


----------

